# Wiel Carbon MTB frames



## curley1441 (Feb 26, 2014)

Seen these on ebay wondering if anyone has seen or bought one of these frames.
Wiel Carbon Fibre Bike Frame Full Suspension Bike Frame Advanced Set 17 5? B013 | eBay


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought one of those frames on ebay for my girlfriend. Just built it up yesterday. I swapped all the parts over from her 2012 rockhopper that was a size too big. The seatpost and the front derailleur were the only component that didnt fit. The front deraileur actually did fit as it uses a 34.9 clamp just like the rockhopper but you will need a high clamp type mount or you will not be able to get it low enough in the frame to make it work correctly, the chain will bottom out in the cage when in the small ring and the highest 4 or 5 gears.
The wiel frame is 1.55 lbs lighter than the rockhopper frame and looked really good and nicely finished right out of the box. The inner cable routing is a pretty neat feature and was to my surprise, extremely easy to setup, except for the hydro brakes which would require you to actually cut the line and reattach the fittings. I routed the rear brake line externally with some zip ties. 
I gave it a spin around my back yard, it felt pretty stiff and robust when putting power to it standing up. Its two sizes to small for me btw. 
We will see how it holds up in the long run. My GF is not an aggressive rider, though she does put in a decent amount of kilometers every year. The frame should have it easy and I dont expect any problems for what will be required from it.


----------



## nyjadhav (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Abel, I recently bought Wiel Carbon Fiber 650b 27.5er Mountain Bike Frame MTB Frameset. The compatible frame bottom bracket it mentions is BSA BB. I have a BB70 hollowtech II as a part of Shimano SLX group set. Will it fit the frame?
Also I have my old SR Suntour straight Steering Fork. Will that fit into a tapered headset?

Rgds-Nick


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

nyjadhav said:


> Hi Abel, I recently bought Wiel Carbon Fiber 650b 27.5er Mountain Bike Frame MTB Frameset. The compatible frame bottom bracket it mentions is BSA BB. I have a BB70 hollowtech II as a part of Shimano SLX group set. Will it fit the frame?
> Also I have my old SR Suntour straight Steering Fork. Will that fit into a tapered headset?
> 
> Rgds-Nick


Hi Nick,

Yes, your bb70 bottom bracket is a threaded BB and will fit perfectly on your frame. Just pay attention to the amount of spacers you use. The bottom bracker shell will either be 68mm or 73mm, you bb70 will work with both, the difference being the amount of spacers you will have to use.

As for your fork, you can use a straight steerer fork on a tapered headtube, you just got to get the correct headset bearing in the bottom. The bike will likely come with a headset installed. If it is made to fit a tapered fork, you will not be able to use your fork and will have to change the bottom portion of the headset. I think they also sell an adaptor that you put on the steerer tube. You might try to find one of those, it might be cheaper.

Good Luck!


----------



## nyjadhav (Nov 11, 2015)

Thankyou Abel. This helps a lot!
I am very excited to build this bike on my own. This is for the first time I m doing it so have a little anxiety.
Thanks again for you help.
Cheers,
Nick


----------

